# 11 to 14 hp blower recommendation



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

Some years we get 220+ inchest of snow. I need a walk behind 2 stage blower with wheels that will always start. Looking for 11 to 14 HP. Top recommendations please.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

honda
yamaha
ariens
toro

jmo

( you shouldnt need that much hp tho)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and I guess knowing if you are in the US or Canada may help with suggesting a machine.

Just to be fair, machines in that HP range, are not as common. But the few that are out there, have quite a few standard features.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you are handy now is a great time to buy used. It is 90 degrees out so demand is low and prices are really low. It is also nice out so a good time to work on them without feeling rushed. If you have the space you could pick up 2 or 3 of them, rebuild them and still pay less than 1 new one.

Also, you don't necessarily need the biggest one you can find. Often times a much bigger machine only saves you 1 or 2 trips down the drive and the extra strain in handling and maneuvering outweighs the benefit of the larger machine. Also there is storage space to worry about.


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a 136cc budget ariens with the LCT engine. Brand new it never ran right, always surging under no load and having to choke it to run. Until I drilled the jet of the fixed epa carb. that is. I understand the benefits of light weight, however, there are benefits of a bigger machine. 

Looks like LCT makes a lot of engines out there for snow machines and I am somewhat leary of them for the next snowblower that I'll own due to the difficulties of this current machine. I was looking at husky but will give Honda a look.


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

Central NY .....lots of Lake effect snow.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

jmo, but i would avoid husky unless you get a commercial grade machine.


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-throwers/st-330p/

I was considering the above machine.


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

http://m.powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hs928was

Looks like this is the biggest Honda (with wheels) has to offer. I have a high amount of respect for Honda engines, $ 2700 is a lot.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

good chance you could pick one of those up, nos, for a bit less. the biggest issue a honda will cause is with your neighbors.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

If $2700 for that Honda isn't justified, then similar money for an Ariens Pro32 or more for an Ariens Hydro Pro32 isn't going to work either.

Consider getting very near the same performance as a Pro32 with an Ariens Platinum 30SHO.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Tifford said:


> HUSQVARNA ST 330P - Snow throwers
> 
> I was considering the above machine.


I bought a brand new one of those 2 years ago with a different engine (Snow King), I was not happy at all. I sold it at the end of the season.

I've had and still have a few used honda blowers and let me tell you, they are very reliable. (the brands of my choice are honda and yamaha)

Looks like honda deales are clearing old models. You can get a new Honda HS928 for &2100 (I would ignore the honda site online pricing at this poit) wich in my opinion is a great deal, yu can not go wrong with it.

I posted an ad with pricing prior, but looks like the seller deleted it, but I also saw a comment on another thread that another HS928 was sold for that price. Also [email protected] made a comment about now being the time to get a great deal on a leftover 2 stage honda.
I would look at a few dealers nearby.

Here is the post:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/47177-spy-photos-8.html
_*
"I was at my local dealer to look at a new mower, which I will be getting shortly. But in snowblower news...

They had a 928 track on the floor. Summer sale price was $2109. He had it sold already. Regular price is $2909. We talked forever about the new machines and we are both excited. He told me the prices for the new machines are EXACTLY the same as 2015! So a new 928 is again, $2,909. He is so thankful that he only had 2 units from 2015 left because if there is no price difference people won't want the "old" units without the new features. 

He told me the 1332 price but have since forgot. I am probably going to eventually take in my 1132 and see what he will give me for it and upgrade to the new model. I just am leery of the "first" year of a redesign and would hope all the bugs would be worked out if I were to upgrade now."*_


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I bought a brand new one of those 2 years ago with a different engine (Snow King), I was not happy at all. I sold it at the end of the season.
> 
> I've had and still have a few used honda blowers and let me tell you, they are very reliable. (the brands of my choice are honda and yamaha)
> 
> ...


where do you go, cofiels out in glastonbury? great dealer


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Tifford said:


> Honda HS928WAS Model Info |28" Two-stage Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers
> 
> Looks like this is the biggest Honda (with wheels) has to offer. I have a high amount of respect for Honda engines, $ 2700 is a lot.


 look for a old school TORO. OR A POWERSHIFT. they will dig you out fast. they ran BRIGGS and tecumsapart engines on them. NOT THOSE FREAKING CLOWN ENGINES. parts are still made for those old 1's right here in the frozen tundra.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> look for a old school TORO. OR A POWERSHIFT. they will dig you out fast. they ran BRIGGS and tecumsapart engines on them. NOT THOSE FREAKING CLOWN ENGINES. parts are still made for those old 1's right here in the frozen tundra.


"FREAKING CLOWN ENGINES" ?? 

Whoa. Why the hate? Ever run one of the new LCT engines or a Honda GX? They're quite good my friend, I assure you. The LCT engines on mine bailed me out of over 100 inches of snow in 5 weeks of this past winter, which is an afternoon dusting for some areas of upstate NY.

Me, I respect any engine that gets the job done and is still running when it's over. My machines haven't even started breathing hard.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Easy there fellers. No need to get upset.k::wavetowel2:
Let me be the first to welcome Tifford to the forum.
:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Let me second the idea of checking out the local dealers, for model closeouts. The new models are being produced as you read this, and the dealers will want to move last years out. I might even look around to the surrounding dealers to see what they have to offer.

And there is an advantage to the Honda setup. The carbs have a drain, so that you can truly run the carb dry, and prevent the issue of varnishing. I am not sure how versed you are at working on OPE, but carbs are notoriously the problem.


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts, time and the welcome guys. 

Research is what I need to do now and you guys have given me some topics to google. 

I've checked craigslist (and will continue to check) and most of what I see is either really low end, severely over priced or for parts. Occasionally there appears to be a decent deal.

I even thought about putting a stronger engine on the sheet metal of the Ariens that I have. I emailed LCT and they said that their 208cc engine has the same mounting holes and crank as their 136cc engine. Basically, it would be a drop in change.....albeit far from being a 11 to 14 HP engine.

The 136cc engine appears to be running well....although a little rich (it will make your eyes water in an open outdoor detached garage in no time) ....and I would like to blow some snow with it just to see how it would do with the drilled out jet. It seems to run rather well with no load...no surging. 

With Honda I see the advantage of bullet proof reliability but at a cost. I can afford the $2100 price range but at the same time if there an option just as good but cheaper I am all in. Decades ago I had a Honda ATV and I beat that enine to **** and back and it ran like it was new.

Time to research.


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

I have decent mechanical skills. I built a factory five kit Cobra car that is licensed and on the road. I always run the fuel out of all my small engines before I store them. I disconnect the negative terminal of batteries before storing them. I believe fresh fuel is a must and I pray that one day we will get rid of ethanol.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd suggest looking for an older Ariens ST1236 from the late 80s through the late 90s. Great machines structurally, and the Tecumseh engine of that era is good if the previous owner kept it full of oil. It will be a 12hp and 36" wide cut.

I see them all the time on CL in my area, there's even a few that look to be nearly new old stock that the seller is trying to get <$1000 for and has had them listed for two years now with no bites.

Edit: Even an ST1032 would be a good choice, albeit not in your 11-14 hp range.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Let me also throw another, often overlooked brand, Simplicity. I have not personally used one, or have seen one at a dealers. And I am uncertain if it's even within your price range, as they don't even post the MSRP. 

But they do offer machines that are in your power range, and offer steering. And with machines this large, it would not be a bad idea. And they seem to be fairly well built from the pics on their web site. 

There have been a couple folks that have them, and they seem to be happy with them. But they are not a lot of owners that post here, regularly.


on edit: I found a dealer in my neck of the woods, that lists their prices. Hope it helps.

2015 Simplicity Snow Throwers available at Wagoner Power Equipment


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

With simplicity you just need to be sure to get the heavy duty handlebars vs the cheap Murray designs.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

First off :white^_^arial^_^0^_

You really did find a great place here. Lots of experienced folks and willing to share that experience freely ( as well as opinions ) . :smiley-greet025:

19' of snow , sounds like you may live north and east of syracuse , tug hill maybe ? :icon-shrug:

The usual top brands recommended here are the honda , ariens , toro, yamaha if you have a dealer nearby. For new machines a good local dealer is another top recommendation. Basic maintenance you sound like you have that covered , the good dealer support comes into play for warrenty work as well as the occasional " Oh crap , I broke something and need it fixed now". :icon_whistling:
The only machine I know about is the 24" Ariens SHO with the 306 cc engine on it. For the snow I get here in syracuse the power to width ratio is very good. The 30" SHO looks to be around the same price as the husky you first linked to. 
Dealer quality, parts , warranty would be my main focus in the brands listed , then test drive several to see what you like best and go from there. As mentioned , new old stock ( last years models ) should be your best bet for a good deal on whatever brand you like.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to SBF. As others have mentioned, now is the time to buy new or used blowers. I personally prefer Yamaha, Honda and Ariens, in that order. 

Being that you are in upstate NY I'd advise shooting up to Canada and picking up a new Yamaha. With the exchange rate where it is right now (1 USD gets you 1.24 CAD) and dealer incentives to clear last years inventory you can get sick deals on those things.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

JnC said:


> Welcome to SBF. As others have mentioned, now is the time to buy new or used blowers. I personally prefer Yamaha, Honda and Ariens, in that order.
> 
> Being that you are in upstate NY I'd advise shooting up to Canada and picking up a new Yamaha. With the exchange rate where it is right now (1 USD gets you 1.24 CAD) and dealer incentives to clear last years inventory you can get sick deals on those things.


What is the situation with coming back with one into the US? Are there fees at the border?


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, I think I got the best route for me. I went and got a 212cc harbor freight engine. Here are my thoughts 
1. I got the hemi version of this engine. Item number 60363. The guys over at the kart-racing praise this engine to no end. They had plenty of 69730 engines but only one 60363 hemi engine. I was surprised to find one as the kart forum said they were being discontinued. Some of the racing guys like the bottom end of the hemi since it has a flat piston and the piston comes relatively super close to the top of the cylinder. Some like the head of the 69730 due to large valves.
2. These engine stock are rated at 3600 rpms......but can go to over 9,000 rpms.
3. There is a video on how to remove the governor on the engine
4. Sort of like the old Briggs engines in that there are a TON of after market parts for this engine if you really want to bump up horse power.
5. The engine is light weight....I could have carried 4 of these with little effort.
6. I did a match up of the base and it seems like the 4 mounting holes are the same as the original LCT engine.
7. With coupon it was only $99 dollars!!!!!!! Wow.
8. Cheap, easy to mount, easy to modify, popular with the racing crowd, lots of aftermarket support
9. $2000 for new snowblower with a big engine or $99 for a decent engine with lots/tons of money left over for modifications

If I take the governor off and don't change the valve springs I won't be able to spin the engine past 5000 rpm due to valve lift.

The original 136cc LCT engine never ran right even when it was brand new. I drilled the fuel vent and it seems to run a whole lot better (no surging) now BUT it never hurts to have more power. I would have taken it back to the box store but we had 2 feet of snow that particular night and needed it.

Now, I am kind of debating weather to keep the 136cc and see what it will do with a richer fuel mixture 

Or

Do I hop up the 212cc motor and mount it?

I might mount the new motor and sell the old one for what I can get out of it.


----------



## 60857 (Jun 14, 2015)

I could have gotten the 300+cc engine but the mounting holes are different, little support for that engine, and I am not sure how to get more rpms out of that motor. The mounting holes would have been no big deal but unless your motor is spinning at a higher rpm, then what's the point?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Tifford said:


> I could have gotten the 300+cc engine but the mounting holes are different, little support for that engine, and I am not sure how to get more rpms out of that motor. The mounting holes would have been no big deal but unless your motor is spinning at a higher rpm, then what's the point?


All you will need is a larger pulley and belt to make the impeller spin faster and throw snow farther. 
In deep snow you will appreciate the extra power (although the 212cc power in my experience equals or outputs a 8HP flathead Tecumseh).
Considering the 220" of snow that you may get a year I'll go with the larger engine (but on the other hand you state that there is no support for this engine, so it is a bit of a tough decission).
(IMHO) If you take the governor out and start modifying it you will be taking the reliability out of the engine.


----------

